# Replacement ADFs



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

I bought three ADFs to have as future tankmates for Magma. Sadly, two passed away. I bought a replacement for the first one & when I went back to replace the second, I ended up buying two. I checked for the spots/bumps at their armpits to identify them as males. One was significantly larger but had the bumps. Tonight I went to check on them & I found one of the smaller ones on top of the big one in the mating position. So either I mistakenly got a female or I got a pair of gay frogs, lol. I don't have a problem either way. Just wanted to share & get some thoughts.


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

In this picture you can clearly see the armpit bumps on the bigger ADF. I haven't named it yet, was considering Bubba because of its size & appetite. The one on top is D'Artagnan. I've been hearing a lot of singing from their QT critter keeper.


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

I disagree. The larger frog looks female to me, I don't see any armpit bumps and she looks pretty plump (which doesn't say much I have a fat male so I don't think body shape says much). the armpit bumps on the smaller frog are very easy to see so it looks like one male and one female in the picture.


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

I see a pink bump on the bigger one's armpits, but I'll keep an open mind to the possibility it's a female. I hear constant singing from their QT. And D'Artagnan refuses to let the bigger ADF go, lol. The smaller unnamed ADF photo bombed, lol.


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

I keep trying to get a good shot of the larger ADF to show the armpit bumps, but it keeps moving.


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

It turns out D'Artagnan is a serial hugger, lol.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The hugger is a male; the huggee is a female.


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

So the armpit bumps on the big one is just a different coloration?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Notice how slim he is and how "pudgy" she appears? Females have nearly twice the body mass of the males; at least mine do. I think what you're seeing is a difference in coloration; however, it does look like that gland males have.


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

I thought I'd take a picture of my female to show a little better, it looks like she has bumps but really it's just glands, you can see how they aren't nearly the same color and they aren't as raised as the male


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

Hmm, would they be able to actually breed? It seems like D'Artagnan is ready to mate, he's even hugging the obviously male tankmate, LOL.


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

They probably could but they look young, maybe too young? You never know but personally I don't think they will. Mine "hug" all the time and I haven't seen any tadpoles or anything lol. From what I understand it's a little difficult to breed them but I do know someone who bred hers no problem but only ended up with one baby...


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

I'll keep an eye out for extra "swimmers". I read they can confuse their tadpoles for food & eat them.


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

that definitely is a possibility, you might look up like how they actually breed (yes they "hug" but I read something about them swimming erratically in circles? not sure) but you might read up on it so you know the signs if you're really interested, caudata.org is a good place to look


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

I did see them hugging & swimming in semi-circles twitching. I'll check that website. Thanks!


----------

